# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Bizanti, Perandoria e Lindjes.

## arbereshi_niko

Ne vitin 330 diten e 11 te muajit maj, Kostantini i Madh, ben me ceremoni madheshtore emertimin  e Bizantit, kryeqytetin e Perandorise, qe te gjithe nga kjo dite e shenuar, do ta quajne qytetin e Kostantinit, Kostantinopoja. 
Kostantinopoja nuk u themelua nga ai, por ishte nje qytet i madh dhe qe ish themeluar gati 1000 vjet me pare, nga nje tregetar lundrues grek, Biesanthe ( nga ku edhe merr emrin ), i cili sbarkoi aty nga shek. VII pk.
Ky i fundit, duke mbartur gjithnje me vehte nje profeci qe nuk e kishte kuptuar kurre  perpara te verbuarve i kish thene Orakulli i Delfit  ti do te themelosh qytetin tend. Ai  zbarkoi jo shume larg nga aty gati rastesisht, nga ku degjoi edhe marinaret e tij, qe pas nje eksplorimi- perlustrimi te bregdetit, kishin zbuluar nje vend aq te bukur sa jo vetem kishin mbetur te mahnitur por gati sa nuk ishin verbuar nga bukuria e rralle e natyres dhe vendit . Beisanthe pasi degjoi keto fjale, nuk pati me dyshim, ky ishte edhe destinimi i Delfit, pasi konstatoi vete personalisht qe vend me te bukur ne te gjithe boten nuk ka, vendosi te themeloje qytetin e tij, Bizantin.
Ne pak vite ai vend u be i denje te barazohej me nje qytet si Athina, ku si ajo edhe u krijua nje port qe ne te vertete ishte natural dhe strategjik, ku pikerisht per keto dhe te tjera aresye krijuan kushtet per nje tregeti shume te favorizuar edhe me shume se qytetet si Kalqedonia fqinje.
Kur mberriti Kostantini i Madh, pas betejes me Liçinion, Bizanti kishte 500.000 banore, te cilet jetonin kryesisht me tregeti. Nje qytet ky qe pothuaj te gjithe udheheqesit dhe strateget e mepareshem kane kerkuar me kot ta pushtojne.
Keshtu  provoi ta pushtonte Dari , mbreti persian dhe si ai shume te tjere pas tij, per te arritur tek Filipi i Maqedonise, i jati i Aleksandrit te Madh i cili per te pushtuar Bizantin, dha urdher qe rrethimi te kryhej ne heshtje te plote, ku naten ne erresire dhe befasisht te merrnin qytetin, por qe gabuan naten, pasi u tradhetuan nga nata me hene ( nje çerekeshe ) , ku rojet kuptuan strategjine e Filipit dhe po ne heshtje i ben nje kurth surprize ne surprizen e maqedonasve. Keta te fundit u masakruan te gjithe, disfate per Filipin.
I atribuohet asaj nate edhe simboli i henezes me nje yll afer, i vendosur ne hyrje te qytetit, ku edhe e gjeten dhe e bene simbol te tyren turqit osman, ku ende sot eshte flamuri i ketyre te fundit.
Me pas Bizantin provuan ta pushtojne edhe Galet, por iu desh te benin nje marreveshje duke paguar nje taks kalimi ne port. Nuk ishin te paret, pasi perpara tyre kishin provuar ta merrnin kete qytet edhe stratege te famshem si Pausania, Alcibiade,Lisandro, Trusibulo,deri tek romaket me Pompeun, i cili e quajti qytet i lire.Me vone erdhi edhe Severi, por qe edhe ky nuk mundi ta mposhtete kete qytet, keshtu qe pak nga  pak , ky qytet mori edhe famen si i pathyeshem.
Ky qytet lulezoi edhe ne peridhat e perandoreve romake si Adriano dhe Klaudio. Ku shpejt per aresye strategjike dhe te avancuar u shenderrua ne nje qytet kozmopolit i pari ne Perandori.Kostantini e kishte zbuluar kete qytet me shpenzimet e veta me 323-24 kur iu desh te perballej me Licinion, nga ku edhe e pa me syte e tija qe ishte nje qytet qe nuk mund te merrej me lufte, pasi po te mos kish bere gafen Licinio e te dilte jashte mureve te qytetit, Kostantini nuk do te mund ta merrte e keshtu ta mposhte kundershtarin e tij.
Pastaj nga ky qytet madheshtor ku ne veri kishte popullsite luftarake te Ilirikut, ne lindje popujt barbare te Armenise, Sirise, Egjiptit, qe shtriheshin qe nga Kaukazi e deri ne ujevarat e Nilit. Nga ky moment Kostantini mendoi ta kthente ne Kryeqytetin e ri te Perandorise, ku me karakteristikat qe kish, dominonte mbi boten helene, nga Tauro deri ne Ballkan.
Zyrtarisht i gjithe trafiku i mallrave qe kalonte nga Egjeu dhe Deti i Zi, pra midis Europes dhe Azise, kalonte perballe mureve te ketij qyteti. Qe prej kater shekujsh, legjonet romake kalonin nepermjet Bizantit per tu hedhur ne Palestine, Afrike, Azi, ose ne derdhjen e Vollges, pra nga kjo edhe definizioni kryqezimi i botes.
Ky ishte qyteti me i madh i botes, ishte kryeqyeteti i perandorise, qyteti i Kostantinit te Madh.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Bizanti u pushtua dy here; nje nga “vellezerit” e Perendimit dhe per te dyten here prej turqve. 250- vjet me vone.
Po pershkruaj ne menyre te permbledhur kete te dytin pushtim.

Rrethimi filloi ne prill te 1453. Sulltani Muhamed II sulmon qytetin njekohesisht nga toka edhe deti me nje ushtri prej 600.000 burrash, mbrojtesit ishin 75 here me pak. Ne portin e qytetit gjendeshin akoma 26 anije luftarake bizantine, ndersa flota osmane kishte 400. Thirrjes se deshperuar per ndihme per mbrojtjen e Kostantinopolit te lavdishem i’u pergjigjen 600 venedikas, 700 gjenoveze dhe nje skuader katalanesh. C’do rrugedalje ishte e zene, per Kostantinopojen kishte ardhur ora fatale.
Sulltani Mahamed II projektonte te sulmonte muret e Theodhosit,  te cilat ishin ato mure qe rrethonin ate pjese te qytetit qe nuk ishte e rrethuar me uje, qe edhe sot jane nje kompleks muresh e thene pak, formidabel. Duke i’u afruar nga jashte qytetit gjendej nje kanal i gjere 18 metra dhe i thelle 7, i ndjekur nga nje brez rrjete. Me pas nje interval toke pak a shume e gjere, ku pernjeheresh pas ketij rripi toke perballeshe me nje mur, i quajtur ndryshe Muri i Jashtem. Ishte i larte 7 metra dhe i gjere gati 3, ku gjindeshin nje numer i madh torresh. Me pas kishte nje hapesire tjeter toke, ku te arrije edhe Murin e Brendeshem, i larte 12 metra dhe i gjere gati 5 metra, ku pergjate ishte e mbeshtetur nga torre te gjata 16-18.  
Sulltani dispononte nga topat ( artileria ) me te medhenj qe ekzistonin per kohen, ku me to tentoi te hape nje vark ne muret. Por nuk i’a arriti pasi muret ishin shume te gjere, por edhe pse topat e medhenj mund te gjuanin dy deri tre gjyle ne dite, ku bizantinet kishin kohe te riparonin demet.
Edhe tentativat e shumta te flotes turke ku kerkuan te hyjne ne Kepin e Arte, hyrja kryesore e portit te qytetit, u befasuan kur konstatuan qe hyrja kishte nje zinxhir gjigant qe e mbyllte hyrjen. Atehere sultani i imponoi njerezve te tij nje ndermarrje kolosale; per te eliminuar kete zinxhir gjigant, krijuan nje pasarele prej druri te gjate dy kilometra, mbi te cilen sklleverit shtyne me force krahu anijet qe te kapercenin nga ana tjeter te ujrave. Te rrethuarve, kur pane kete gje, u hyri paniku: sipas nje profecie antike qe lajmeronte renien e Kostantinopojes do te ndodhte vetem  atehere “ kur anijet do te lundronin mbi toke”. Po keshtu edhe nje eklips lunar ( i henes ) qe u verifikua naten e 22 majit qe u interpretua si nje fatkeqesi nga mbrojtesit e qytetit.
Ne kete kohe sulltani vendos te shkaterroje muret direkt me force, duke ditur qe mbrojtesit  bizantine  do te lodheshin perpara trupave te ushtrise se tij. Naten e 28 majit u celebrua ne katedralen e Shen Sofise liturgjia e fundit kristiane, ku ishin prezent si greke edhe latine.
Diten tjeter turqit perqendruan sulmet drejt Deres se Arte, ne sektorin me te dobet te mureve, Mesoteichion, qe u sulmua per tre here rradhe. Justiniani u plagos, ku edhe pse Kostantini insistonte qe te qendronin, u  terhoq ne nje nga portat e murit te brendeshem. Te mbetur pa nje udheheqes venecianet dhe gjenovezet, ne fillim u terhoqen e me pas i’a mbathen drejt portit. Duket se Justiniani u largua ne Kio, ku edhe vdiq pas dy ditesh. Braktisja e tij ngriti dyshime per tradheti, nuk dihen edhe sot, sa baza kishin keto akuza. Perandori Kostantin tentoi te udheheqe nje kundersulm, ne krye te ushtrise se tij dhe te spanjolleve te don Francisko di Toledo, por shpejt u zhduk ne rremuje, ku sipas shumices se fonteve, vdiq duke luftuar me trimeri duke vrare 800 turq, 
por sipas disa te tjerave, shume pak te akredituara, ndersa po largohej per te shpetuar.               Kufoma e tij nuk u gjet kurre. 
Kisha Orthodhokse e konsideron me pas, shenjt dhe martir.
Popullsia u ç’faros nga fitimtaret. Princeshat e familjes perandorake munden te largohen me nje anije ne drejtim te Perendimit. Bazilika e Shen Sofise, nje nga kishat me te rrespektuara te gjithe botes orthodhokse, u transformua ne xhami dhe mozaiket e paperseritshem te arte qe raprezantonin Krishtin Pantokrator , u mbuluan nga nje suva.
Simbas nje legjende, kur turqit hyjne ne Bazilike, nje faqe muri u hap dhe u mbyll shpejt pasi hyri prifti qe ishte duke celebruar me gjerat e shenjta ne duar: ku po sipas kesaj legjende, do te kthehet perseri per te permbushur ( perfunduar ) meshen, nepermjet murit qe do te rihapej perseri vetem kur kjo kishe te rikthehej  kristiane.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Bravo........

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Perfundimi.	
Ishte ende mengjes kur bizantinet ishin thyer perfundimisht, tash osmanet duhej te fillonin raprezaljet dhe racite per plaçken e luftes. Muret e Kostantinopojes ishin plot e per plot me kufoma o me njerez qe ishin duke vdekur, nga ata qe mbrojten muret nuk kishte as edhe nje qe te jetonte. Bizantinet ishin kthyer ne shtepite e tyre, per te mbrojtur familjet nga plaçkitjet. Venecianet kishin hikur ne port, po keshtu edhe gjenovezet kishin hipur ne nje anije ne pjesen ende te sigurte te kolonise se tyre ne Galata. Kepi i Arte ishte pothuaj i braktisur, marinaret turq ishin nisur per te shkaterruar e plaçkitur sa te mundin, komandanti Jeronim Minoti mbledh pjesen e marines qe kishte mbetur, tete anije veneciane, shtate gjenoveze, gjashte bizantine, duke larguar keshtu njerezit nga rreziku, anijet ishin plote e per plote me bizantine.
Ne mesedite te gjitha rruget e Kostantinopojes ishin te kuqe nga gjaku, shtepite ishin boshatisur, meqenese osmanet ishin duke vrare dhe mbledhur ne mase, gra e femij te perdhunuar dhe me pas te shkuar ne hell ( nje ndeshkim qe turqit e vun ne perdorim edhe ne viset tona ), kishat e shkaterruara, ikonat e prera, librat e djegur. Pallati Perandorak bizantin ishte i shkrete, ikona me e rrespektuar e bizantineve, ajo e Virgjeresha Odigitria ( dmth. Udheheqese ), u pre ne kater pjese.
Ne Shen Sofine prifteria ishin duke celebruar meshen e mengjezit, kur degjuan te afroheshin osmanet, prifterinjte bllokuan portat prej bronxi, por osmanet thyen portat me sepata, prifterinjte u vrane ndersa ishin duke celebruar meshe, duke i prere kryet edhe mbi altar. Por nje thenje popullore tregon qe dy prifterinj marrin te shenjtat dhe u zhduken ( avulluan ),nga ku do te rimarrin dhe te vazhdojne meshen te lene pergjysem, po ate dite qe Kostantinopoja do te ktheehj ne duar kristiane. 
Bastisjet vazhduan vetem nje dite, duke pare Mehmeti II qe po te linte njerezit e tij per tre dite ( ashtu siç kish premtuar ) do ta kishin shkaterruar fare qytetin ne tre dite, po ate dite Shen Sofia, kthehet ne nje xhami.
Ne kohen qe po flasim, Perandoria Bizantine ishte shenderruar ne nje kafshate te territorit te saj, ku si rrjedhim edhe forca mbrojtese ishte pothuaj e paperfilleshme kunder nje potence si osmanet e shek. XV. Qendresa vazhoi si per inerci, duke u mbeshtetur kryesisht ne muret dhe vendodhjen strategjike, ku e mbeshtjelle me nje doze te forte lavdie mijeveçare, zgjati lengimin per disa kohe me shume. Perendimi e braktisi, perjashto ketu disa bujare qe per interresa personale, moren pjese ne mbrojtjen ditet e fundit te agonise. 
Shume dokumente flasin per pasurite perrallore, per madheshtine e ndertesave, per jeten kozmopolite ( shume te avancuar per kohen ), ku mund te jete nje shembull edhe sot bashkejetesa midis besimesh, kulturash, rracash, etj  
Bizanti qe Perandoria me jetegjate qe njeh historia. 
Ku numri i banoreve  te saja i kalonte 34.000.000 .
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...Empire.svg.png
Ku Atdheu  yne, qe nga dita e themelimit dhe deri ne fund, kishte fituar me te drejte  nje nga vendet e nderit ne universin bizantin. Ku historikisht provinca e Durresit ose Tema, ishte per nga rendesia ne postin e njezete e tete ( kuptohet ne te gjithe Perandorine e atehereshme ) per nga rendesia ekonomike dhe vendin e njezet e nje, per nga ajo ushtarake.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...o_nel_1045.JPG

----------


## land

> Kostantinopoja nuk u themelua nga ai, por ishte nje qytet i madh dhe qe ish themeluar gati 1000 vjet me pare, nga nje tregetar lundrues grek, Biesanthe ( nga ku edhe merr emrin ), i cili sbarkoi aty nga shek. VII pk.


jo per gje,por sa per saktesi kshu....nuk egzistonte emertimi *grek* per kte periudhe qe ben fjale ti....graeci filluan ta perdorin romaket ne shekullin e I pk.

----------


## white-knight

arbereshi_niko ke harruar te permendesh perandorin me te rendesishem te Perandorise Bizantine,ate ilir,Justiniani I.

Kur ishte ai ne pushtet Bizanti arriti kulmin e fuqise ne te gjitha aspektet.
http://media-2.web.britannica.com/eb...4-C42F41FD.gif

Gjithsesi ketu mund te gjesh nje studim mjaft te mire per Perandorine Bizantine. http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=32798

----------

